# BSNL to offer Broadband connectivity at 8 mbps..!!!!!!!!!



## akshaykapoor_3 (Apr 21, 2007)

_[SOURCE] _

_*Three-in-one `Broadband Multiplay'* _

*www.calcuttatelephones.com/new_images/dataone_bb.jpg


*MADURAI*: Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited (BSNL) is all set to introduce some of its next generation Internet services. 
The new scheme titled `Broadband Multiplay' will have voice, video and Internet protocol television (IPTV) services in one package. While at present the connectivity speed of BSNL broadband connection is two megabits per second (MBPS), the new technology will enable connectivity at a *speed of eight MBPS.* 
The IPTV service will enable access to content providers who will offer "content on demand." A `set top box,' either on a rental basis or outright purchase, will be provided to consumers to access this facility. 
To be launched in 789 cities all over the country shortly, the requisite infrastructure was being put in place, a senior official said here on Monday. The feasibility study of the project had been completed and the equipment was being delivered to the sites for installation. 
Madurai would be the base for the services offered in and around the city. It would be provided based on parameters such as density of customers in the vicinity of BSNL telephone exchanges and number of `Bfone' subscribers. In the initial stage, the project would be implemented using copper wires. A new futuristic technology, `Fibre to the home,' was in the final stage of technical valuation, the official said and expressed the hope that it would be implemented by the year-end.


----------



## digiFriend (Apr 21, 2007)

good news, but will they improve customer service?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 21, 2007)

wow! thnx for the news dude
any info on the pricing n all???


----------



## shashank_re (Apr 21, 2007)

First they said bangalore,then chennai,then pune,and now madurai.They said they will start IPTV services from Jan 14 later they said april 10 and now soon!
BSNL is playing with us.Dont be happy with these news.Wait till they actually launch,hopefully in this decade!
    And i confirmed from Airtel that they will start IPTV services from December!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 21, 2007)

sigh! i wish they upgrade us Home 900 UL users upto 2mbps! thats enuff for me... i'm not even dreaming of an 8mbps connection!!!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 21, 2007)

now just hope they don't cap the download limit to a GB


----------



## freebird (Apr 21, 2007)

I have these guys digging and installing fibre cables inside my house courtyard for the past 2-3 days.the tamil workers says there will be no more telephone posts in the area.btw i am in the suburbs of a big town.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 21, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> sigh! i wish they upgrade us Home 900 UL users upto 2mbps! thats enuff for me... i'm not even dreaming of an 8mbps connection!!!


Hopefully, they will throw the newly outdated 2 Mbps connections our way once they launch the 8 Mbps connections for the capped plans.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Apr 21, 2007)

They'll give you a Hayabusa with one litre petrol! So, I'm happy with my 100cc bike with unlimited supply of petrol!


----------



## indranilmaulik (Apr 21, 2007)

thecyclone2k said:
			
		

> They'll give you a Hayabusa with one litre petrol! So, I'm happy with my 100cc bike with unlimited supply of petrol!



we said


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 21, 2007)

So?. What are the plans?. 400 MB permonth Rs.200?. Haha. Unless they provide Unlimited connection iam not going to dream of this.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 21, 2007)

Nope...plans are 1MB for Rs 1000.  In India broadband condition has worsened with high speed plans. Why doesn't these companies support downloaders like us!!


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 21, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> now just hope they don't cap the download limit to a GB



Nope this time time they will put limits in KBs


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 21, 2007)

Well how about bytes? Well belive it or not atleast in Sify I have experienced speeds of 240bytes/second on worst days.  and they call it broadband!!!


----------



## Maverick340 (Apr 21, 2007)

BSNL is going great guns , what abot MTNL .. aah i am gonna be out of delhi soon


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 21, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Nope...plans are 1MB for Rs 1000.  In India broadband condition has worsened with high speed plans. Why doesn't these companies support downloaders like us!!



Because they dont want to waste money for the downloaders because they take lot of bandwidth and usage. They just want to take money.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 21, 2007)

Well, i think we should think positive guys. This is how technology comes in India. Remember what Mobile rates used to be few yrs back. See what they are now. 

Same thing will happen to Broadband, before you know it it.....we will be one of the best if the not the best 

The Point is....first the infrastructure is setup, then one Govt rule and policy and prices are down to earth


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 21, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Well how about bytes? Well belive it or not atleast in Sify I have experienced speeds of 240bytes/second on worst days.  and they call it broadband!!!



True about sify. I faces that so many times. Sify is so unreliable and the funny thing is that their profits are increasing. I wonder how.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 21, 2007)

Maybe because in Sify problem of troubleshooting is not much. One doesn't deal with Sify for connection problems. We can call our cable guy any time of day to get errors fixed even on Sundays or late night like 8PM. This convienience can't be found for any other type of net. This is one plus point of Sify and other cable connections.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 21, 2007)

Just visited, Airtel Site and look like they are ready for 8MBPS aswell. Check it out here  

*airtelbroadband.in/aboutdsl.htm


> DSL provides blazing-fast, secure Internet access and can be delivered to both homes and to businesses. Delivered right through a regular telephone line, *data rates can vary from 128Kb to 8Mb per second* depending on the type and cost of the service. DSL can be delivered to both homes and to businesses.


----------



## techno_funky (Apr 21, 2007)

*img409.imageshack.us/img409/5517/yawningcopydo2.jpg​
*Give us a TRUE UNLIMITED 256k Connection first*.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 21, 2007)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> *img409.imageshack.us/img409/5517/yawningcopydo2.jpg​
> *Give us a TRUE UNLIMITED 256k Connection first*.



well i don't agree wid that , i have an Airtel Unlimited 256k connection n i always get spped ~40 KB/s n bout ~70KB/s


----------



## saikibryan (Apr 21, 2007)

thecyclone2k said:
			
		

> They'll give you a Hayabusa with one litre petrol! So, I'm happy with my 100cc bike with unlimited supply of petrol!



right said...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 21, 2007)

what to say I have registered for broadband connection witha gap of four months each, still no response from basnl, its absolute shame with their bullsh*t campaign.


----------



## techno_funky (Apr 21, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> well i don't agree wid that , i have an Airtel Unlimited 256k connection n i always get spped ~40 KB/s n bout ~70KB/s



Bro! I was talking about the "GOVT Owned ISP" since this thread talks about a GOVT Owned ISP so dont really care about what airtel gives you.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah, I have "*a TRUE UNLIMITED 256k Connection*" from BSNL. I always get speeds of around 30-35 KBps.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 21, 2007)

^^me too


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2007)

grrrrr BSNL is not in New Delhi.


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 22, 2007)

8MB/S ...I would be happy with 2MB/S unlimited


----------



## techno_funky (Apr 22, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have "*a TRUE UNLIMITED 256k Connection*" from BSNL. I always get speeds of around 30-35 KBps.



Woah!!! thats news now.
No unlimited plan here for MTNL ,Mumbai.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 22, 2007)

man i have MTNL unlimited 256 connection they use to give speed around 30-35 KBpsand from 10 days onwards they r giving not more than 25-29 KBps.....fck these MTNL guys......


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 22, 2007)

wah!!!!! 8 MBPS.... if it happen they should offer some 256kbps UL in low price ie under Rs.500, but im 90% sure they will not offer it


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> wah!!!!! 8 MBPS.... if it happen they should offer some 256kbps UL in low price ie under Rs.500, but im 90% sure they will not offer it


I am 100% sure they wont.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 22, 2007)

they are saying about these things long back!Kuch karke Dikhao!!
I @tleast want Internet flowing smoothly as from a tap


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 22, 2007)

BSNL will surely increase the download/upload limit if the upgrade the current home plans(except 900ul) to 8Mbps.The only thing is that it's not going to help users who download using torrent clients because the speed depends on seed.Even on Rapidshare the download speed for non premium users r limited.When they release 8Mbps most 500 home users will shift to 900ul..


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 22, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I am 100% sure they wont.


Not Really, Sooner or Later, it will happen and you will see  Remember how Mobile Prices were few yrs back, see what the scenerio is now 

Afterall, Rome wasnt built in day....then how can you expect India in a day. Give it a year or two and you will be proud what happens


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 22, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have "*a TRUE UNLIMITED 256k Connection*" from BSNL. I always get speeds of around 30-35 KBps.


 me too 

but max speed 32KBps


----------



## aryayush (Apr 22, 2007)

No, mine exceeds that sometimes - though, of course, technically it shouldn't.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 22, 2007)

yup mine too overshoots the limit, but only sometimes (rarely), when i use "Internet Download Manager".

torrents hover at 28-31KBps & if its LimeWire, with "multiple downloads", never it exceeds 32KBps.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 22, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> No, mine exceeds that sometimes - though, of course, technically it shouldn't.



BSNL is rocking here in lko , many of my friends hv 256k unlmited conn and nthey get ~35 kB/s n also those who have home 500 plan they get speeds ~1.8 mbps constantly 

me to gonna switch from airtel 999 256 Unlimited to BSNL Home 500 coz even it it's free for 6 hours at night i can download more with the 500 plan frm BSNL .


----------



## aryayush (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm thinking of doing that too.


----------



## joey_182 (Apr 23, 2007)

i m having 500 plan..beleive me.... my avg. download  in 15 days is 25gb...obviously in free hours..
and i think at this rate no one can beat BSNL...


----------



## bazigaar_no_1 (Apr 23, 2007)

with BSNL it's never going to happen, It took me a month to get a 2Mbps connection at home, imagine how much time it's going to take for us to get 8 Mbps..


----------



## aryayush (Apr 23, 2007)

Uh... the amount of time it takes BSNL to give you the connection hardly depends on the speed of the connection! Duh.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 24, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Uh... the amount of time it takes BSNL to give you the connection hardly depends on the speed of the connection! Duh.



n here in urban localities of LKO they're calling u n asking if u want a BSNL BB conn , n at most they're takin 1 week to set up


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 24, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> n here in urban localities of LKO they're calling u n asking if u want a BSNL BB conn , n at most they're takin 1 week to set up


 

you people are lucky, here more than a year passed looking for connection.


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Apr 24, 2007)

guyz mst say...BSNL's toooooo gud ...its 24th today nd i'v downloaded 45GB by nw...wat else do u want...H500 is UL fr me !


----------



## aryayush (Apr 24, 2007)

shri75 said:
			
		

> you people are lucky, here more than a year passed looking for connection.


Well, if you sit at home doing nothing about it (except complaining on online forums), you might as well sit for five more years and nothing will happen. Seriously.

Go to their office, dude. Give them phone calls. Harass them.


----------



## kirangp (Apr 24, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> sigh! i wish they upgrade us Home 900 UL users upto 2mbps! thats enuff for me... i'm not even dreaming of an 8mbps connection!!!


so true man....I am sick of keeping my comp on all nite


----------



## aryayush (Apr 24, 2007)

I am not. I mean, I would definitely love a speed increase, but I would still keep my Mac on all night. No compromises here.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 24, 2007)

akshaykapoor_3 said:
			
		

> guyz mst say...BSNL's toooooo gud ...its 24th today nd i'v downloaded 45GB by nw...wat else do u want...H500 is UL fr me !


Dont tease us.


----------



## freebird (Apr 24, 2007)

akshaykapoor_3 said:
			
		

> guyz mst say...BSNL's toooooo gud ...its 24th today nd i'v downloaded 45GB by nw...wat else do u want...H500 is UL fr me !


<==DITTO==>
very good service from a gov owned company.Maran turned out to be not moron


----------

